# east matty sun. mon



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

went to east matty with fintastic adventures capt. stan sloan he put us on some big ones we had 3 to 26 in and several 24 25 inchers all put back to swim another day sorry only one pic but we were wading and im too clumsy with the cam in water. this is Deano5x with a 6 pounder!h: all fish caught on corky fat boys and she dogs! mostly corkys pink ones! all fish found over deep mud and scattered shell.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*solid!*

more my buddy got these after i left thats ol "sneekypete" he is on em always! i got a few more pics to come! stay tuned. he guides with stan also we went on a buddy trip thank you very much Rick and stan!


----------



## Bear Handed Fishing (Oct 28, 2008)

The fish on stringer should have been released to


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> The fish on stringer should have been released to


another fella caught that big one and some clients got some.thats his biggest so far or she would have went back too!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

btw thats sneekypete!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> The fish on stringer should have been released to


 It's there right to release or keep whatever they want...... This fella puts a nice report on here and thats all you can say ? ? ? ? Wow!!
NIce report and nice catch, glad you all got into em man .. Good Luck @ Tight Lines !


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Good Job Guys!!! Nice report!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

they just jealous hollis because they havent caught one near that size yet....


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Right !!! The man caught some nice fish..... let it be .... they act like they were gunna catch em' if they would have thrown them back.....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> The fish on stringer should have been released to


You got Balls! Dude with only 3 post to your reputation.. I'd tell ya to "Shut up and mind your own bidness" lol His right, not yours..He must be a liberal..Not sure about his handle either..hmm


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> There should have been more fish on that stringer


There ya go. Fixed it for ya.

Kelly


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> The fish on stringer should have been released to


 why ????????


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Bear Handed Fishing said:


> There's room for 5 more fish on that stringer!]/quote]
> 
> If Kdubya's doesn't work for ya' maybe this one will!
> 
> Nice mess of fish..ignore the naysayers.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*nice report*

Nice report , nothing wrong with that stringer , ++++++ let some GO who could ask for anything more ......

" JUST SHUT UP AND FISH "


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice catch and report boys!


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

GW Jr alert!!Too many 25" plus' on one stringer. Shame, shame. Nice report anyway.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> It's there right to release or keep whatever they want...... This fella puts a nice report on here and thats all you can say ? ? ? ? Wow!!
> NIce report and nice catch, glad you all got into em man .. Good Luck @ Tight Lines !


 thanks hollis we seen yall at the ramp we were in the 24ft scout!:brew2: last time sneekypete posted pics here it was an 8.7 lb star trout 2nd place by 1 oz! the time before that was an 8LBer and some jerk said he was stressing her with the boga! opinions opinions! rick told them the only thing strEssing the fish WAS HIM! WEARIN EM OUT!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> thanks hollis we seen yall at the ramp we were in the 24ft scout!:brew2:


thanks for the invite hwell:


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

Circle B BearKat said:


> Nice catch and report boys!


Thanks...I made the guy's promise to release all fish caught...but when they saw the size of the fish I have been on they about crapped their waders....
I caught the 1st 7 lb'er while ole' DBarham was still in the boat in less than 10 minutes of wading....I had her caught measured and released before he could even get a picture...He almost jumped outta the boat before it stopped the next morning....He got 2 day's and about 16 hours of
(hard core corky training) under his belt ....No charge for the lessons...


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

Hey Rick,
Can't wait to get on 'em with you this summer! We'll make those skinny gay poles bend. Getting one of those big girls on a 5 wt would make my year.

I've fished with sneekypete tons. He don't keep many period, and no big ones any time I've fished with him.


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

yea I'm chomping at the bit to get another shot at that CCA star fish this comming summer,ole' Deano5x and DBarham whacked them with me last summer in the surf....I'll have to rent a car so they can't figure out where I'm at....them dudes were trailing me after they saw that 30incher...heck i lied and told Deano5x I caught her at mouth of the brazos just so i'd have some elbow room...



Wading Away said:


> Hey Rick,
> Can't wait to get on 'em with you this summer! We'll make those skinny gay poles bend. Getting one of those big girls on a 5 wt would make my year.
> 
> I've fished with sneekypete tons. He don't keep many period, and no big ones any time I've fished with him.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sneekypete said:


> Thanks...I made the guy's promise to release all fish caught...but when they saw the size of the fish I have been on they about crapped their waders....
> I caught the 1st 7 lb'er while ole' DBarham was still in the boat in less than 10 minutes of wading....I had her caught measured and released before he could even get a picture...He almost jumped outta the boat before it stopped the next morning....He got 2 day's and about 16 hours of
> (hard core corky training) under his belt ....No charge for the lessons...


 HAD A GREAT TIME DUDE! Yeah i cant wait to go back! i might go over there in the ol carolina skiff monday im sure itching wanna go? I WANNA PULL THAT CORKY AGAIN AND THE OL MATAGORDA SPECIAL!:goldfish:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Well all can say what thay want to ,i am 40 yrs old and sneekypete took me under his arm when i was 15 years old.Has tought me everything i no ,from wind driven tides in baffin ,to get the f out of chocalate bay Deano.Rick has set goals for his self and acheved them,Hell this year he was a half of an ounce from a truck and boat in the cca On a lure ( not the end of the jetty with ballywho).With all that said heres some more pics of stringed fish hehehehehe lol.Man whats it coming to you get up go fishing catch a couple keep a couple,and the guy on the computer tells you why you didnt let them go. Hey dude change the tv channel i think ther catchem on the bill dance show!!!!! lol 
DEANO


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

O yeh all the fish in the pics are dead!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

lookoutg deano5xbreaks his silence


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Has anyone seen this guy! He is a fish killer whatch out!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

LIKE this ONE


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

he killed this one also!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I've known Sneeky since he and I was about nine years old. I remember him getting licks in the sixth grade giving Ms. Eubanks old ned. 
If you got a problem with what he's got dead on these pics then you should have abig time problem with what he's ate over the years! LMAO 
I remember when Deano6x wouldn;t get out of bed and old Pete went down there with that old Bone Ghost and tore into em really hard. 
You couldn;t pry that ghost out of his hands for a couple years! LOL
Glad you boys aint pickin on them dinks...give em room.
Pete you dont need to rent a car...just give me a ring, I've got the ultimate anti potlicker vehicle. LOL LOL LOL

Biggie


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano5x said:


> he killed this one also!


 yeah she is on the wallhwell:


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


> yeah she is on the wallhwell:


 nope def.fish but will get you a pic of that dead one too!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

deano5x said:


> nope def.fish but will get you a pic of that dead one too!


Quit worrying about dead fish.
I thought you were told to get in there and get them fish cleaned! LOL

Biggie


----------



## lilevil (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## rohn jamsour (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice fish coming out of Matty


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good catch. Thanks for the report. Also I like the way fish taste so I keep them also.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bigwater said:


> Quit worrying about dead fish.
> I thought you were told to get in there and get them fish cleaned! LOL
> 
> Biggie


 Man I know i cant wait tell Dad ungrounds me,Ive been cleaning fish,cleaning red ghost,clean the boat when his party gets done .....I promiss i will never ever sleep in and not wake up!


----------

